# Sworn in Secret: Freemasonry and the Knights Templar by Sanford Holst



## conspiracyorJAC (Apr 3, 2021)

I used this book as the basis of the below chronology which I found very helpful and also talked through it in detail in my podcast, Conspiracy Or Just A Coincidence! 

The author is supposedly a 33 degree mason  who entered the York rite, received the degree of knight templar, he was also elected as a member of the royal historical society, so the details are from his perspective and may not be true however I validated most points as accepted by the mainstream.

Here are many points as they flow through time, according to the author, chapter by chapter.

To Aid a Distressed Brother
All freemasons have a certain hand sign that means they are in total distress
Masons can give this hand sign in any location and other brothers HAVE to come help no matter what, life or death
George Washington (became mason at 20) before was general and all that stuff
British forces which were defeated had a chest of valuables, gold jewels you name it, American’s got it, freemasons told him it was a brother’s chest
Georgie and his men dropped it off at the nearest lodge which was British at the time


Most people don’t know much about freemasonry which came to open in 1717, we will get to that later
But just like the Templars, freemason was banned and accused of heresy by the pope
It emerged by a guy name John Desaguliers who worked under Isaac newton a student
Isaac eventually got him into the royal society, which was a group of scientist in different areas
Met w/ other freemason and came out into the open, he was first grandmaster
More interest more people joined, before that underground
John had seven children, which is a very occult significant number
Dies in 1744

Freemasons draw many of their symbols on symbols of actual stone working masons, it’s all metaphorical things, which probably only the top know the actual metaphors but we will get to that later as well
That’s why pyramid, Solomon’s temple is associated w/ freemasonry

So Phoenician’s, knights Templar, and freemason all are connected in my belief, all connected to Solomon’s temple
All accused of atrocities and perverted beliefs, closely held secrets

Templars gave up secrets after pope clement signed their death warrant due to king Philip
Their promise on a bible was dispute w/ any man, owed any debts, betrothed to a woman, secret injury, then if agreed, do you give consent to brother and then he stood on one knee and promised to be a servant of the order, his brothers and defending the holy land

The Templars were in need of help when they were fighting in holy land
Went into the arms of Lebanese Christians, they were the direct descendants of the Phoenician’s who built Solomon’s temple
This group was super-secret, tight nit group super secretive
And this is where Templars got their secrecy from

When Templars were rounded up in 1300s that secrecy kept most alive
Freemasonry eventually began right around the time after the end of the Templars, coincidence or a conspiracy? (Regus and Cooke manuscripts)


Ancient Temple Great Pyramid
Phoenician’s from city of Tyre to build Solomon’s temple were
King Hiram (Tyre) Hiram Abiff (master mason)

Tyre had magnificent temple, preceded the temple of Solomon
Herodotus (ancient Greek historian)
Adorned w/ offerings, two pillars, one of pure gold, one of pure emerald
Echoed in Solomon temple (Jachin and Boaz), think of all the two pillar symbolism we have, twin towers, etc

He asked the priest of Tyre who built the temple
They said it had been raised same year Tyre had been founded 2,300 years prior (Herodotus visited in 450 bc, means temple was built 2750 BC
Archaeological evidence agrees w/ the year, found artifacts that deep


Tyre had come from a previous city, knowns as Byblos (69 miles) north
Weird number again, beside the perverted sodomy associated w/ that number, huge in the occult world
It was here where the mysterious society known as the Phoenician’s originated

Byblos
Vast supply of tall sturdy cedar trees, wandering Canaanite’s settled there formed fishing boats and became awesome fisherman upon the sea
Canaanite’s (Cain, cannibal, the devil group) all things I am not knowledgeable enough on
But so good they started exporting to Egypt
Egypt had no good wood, only palm trees, and other small trees

So their boats carried their strong cedar beams willing to trade
Up the Nile everyone wanted a piece
Upper Egypt had the wealth and wanted them trees!
Carry cedar trees 40 ft. in length, 3 ft. in diameter, Phoenician’s figured out how to carry them 400 miles across the sea and then another 400 miles into Egypt
Carried tree behind the boat

So business is booming and they become a small town to a powerhouse, have to build huge temple walls around to protect the new wealth, civic projects and more boats!
All cities on the Nile wanted their trees, and the life of sea traders the Phoenician’s began
Now this was risky biz if a ship w/ all these goods was taken, it could wipe a whole family out, so what do you do?
They became homogenous communists, realized stronger together, brotherhood so strong, alexander the great noticed the Phoenician bond was unbreakable
Cooperative commerce, rather than force, chose their own leaders, leadership role among the leading families rather than submit to a hereditary monarch
When finally had a king like neighbors, he was just a figure, town council approval

So they built a temple of goddess of the city (baalat gebal)
Interesting name I know
Allowed any visitor to call this feminine deity by w/e name they wanted
Foreigners would come bring gifts and name them in their own goddess

Lesser temple was built for the male deities and same thing
They had no image of their gods, just a simple stone marker
They called this marker massebah, same shape was used in Egypt, want to guess what it was, the obelisk
No military match against other countries avoided risk by praying to w/e gods the power wanted to
Phoenician’s survive many centuries because of this

Solomon asked king Hiram for help in building to the God worshipped by the Jewish people, King Hiram didn’t mind and set his best mason, Hiram abiff
Byblos kept growing and built other cities and ports, Sidon built on the south Lebanese shore
Went further and built the city of Tyre, on a rocky island half mile offshore, would service all the ships going to Egypt
Kept growing and had ports all on the Mediterranean
Went up to turkey for more raw materials
Also went to the island of Malta south of Sicily
Interesting to point out knights of Malta is another group, clearly connected to this story

Malta
Met the people there and they honored their ancestors they buried their ancestors in underground caves, and above the cave build above ground caves to honor ancestors
Would use huge stones as big as 50 tons (how they did it, this author doesn’t get into, clearly they had a trick)
In 3000 by when Phoenician’s interacted w/ people of Malta, a new type of stone edifice was learned to be created, Ashlar stones
Flat sides w/ corners, requiring no mortar
The precise art of masonry was born



Tyre and Phoenician trade is soaring, Egypt wants some pyramids, the great pyramid
Prior to that the Egyptians were using mud bricks from the Nile which worked okay, that step pyramid was what they did before Phoenician’s, then the bent pyramid, then a one called the red pyramid and then Phoenician’s got the great pyramid
Stones weighting as much as 80 tons, laid out astrologically, on so many things but I don’t get into that on this topic today
2600 BC the people of Malta disappeared.
No warfare, disease, economic failure
Same time great pyramid was getting underway
Could Phoenician’s have brought the Maltese people to Egypt to build?
What we do know, the Egyptians didn’t build the pyramid

Also weird buried in the kufuf tomb was unassembled Phoenician boats stored in like a lego form, markings how to assemble the boat
All seeing eye was symbol of protection, eye of Horus w/ goddess Hathor. Egyptians refereed to the goddess of Phoenician’s by this name, pained on Phoenician boats
And we see it on our dollar bill today
Pretty good energy if you are worshipping an unknown deity that was recognized by this symbol





Minoan Palaces and Stonemason Secret
For thousands of years been shepherds and farmers, then around 2000 BC, started raising huge palaces made of perfectly cut ashlar stones, engage in sea trade
Phoenician’s were getting brutalized by Amorite tribes who came from around the north around 2200 BC and seized Byblos
Survived rebuilt wall even bigger

Phoenician’s been trading w/ Cretan and established good relations
Phoenician’s left and Byblos leaving just priests and such to manage the temples, where did they go?
Well Crete out of nowhere came awesome sailors and got lots of money to dominate the sea trade in the Aegean region
Phoenician’s combined w/ Cretans to make the society of the Minoans
Illiterate Cretans learned Phoenician language write in script called linear A
Still haven’t deciphered the script
Weren’t writing stories, recording biz transactions

Phoenician’s never bragged, no monuments w/ accomplishments or king heads, no libraries, no personal notes, totally secret,
Just like secret societies, get initiated and keep mouth shut
And the Phoenician’s did the same, to learn their tricks you became a part of them

Minoans made frescoes still available to see today of society and initiation rituals
Young men are shown in putting on colorful kilts around their waist, like the freemason skirt, greatly celebrated
The society w/ in a society

Minoans w/ Phoenician help would protect the seas around the area until earthquake in 1628 BC, and Mycenae plundered the island
Minoans fled before Mycenae could come and island went back to a sheep herding existence
Phoenician’s went back to Lebanon

People of turkey were starving had no food
Phoenician’s gave them grain, this is important in their history
Like a swarm went thru modern day Syria, destroying everything
Treated the Phoenician cities like holy places, bypassed them as they kept moving
Went to the land of modern day Israel, and the sea peoples as they were called tried to take Egypt one more time
Weakened Egypt and Ramses 3
The people settled southern Canaan named it Palestine


All Phoenician enemies or opponents weakened, Egypt became penniless after that war
1500 year later, the Phoenician’s maintained their secrecy, boats in pieces to be built, and had records back thousands of years, but now have knowledge of Asher stones


Hiram King of Tyre Sent Masons
King David of Israel was conquering everything and marched into Lebanon
King Hiram saw his father do peaceful things to keep biz booming and maintained that idea
Gave big gifts to the Hebrew king, and said they would build a new palace for David in Jerusalem
King Hiram sent cedar trees, masons and built David a house
David passes away and Solomon takes the crown 970 BC
David gave him wheat and oil, peace between the two

Hiram king is not same as Hiram (abiff) which masons called, he was the lead mason to make now Solomon’s temple
His dad from Tyre, mom from one of the 12 tribes of Israel

Solomon’s temple was balling, let me tell you
Remember the emerald and gold pillars, all stuff like that, gold inside, I can only imagine the beauty of it, 45 ft. tall huge today standards to, imagine a huge church, you had the outside then like a room and a courtyard and then in the back was where the priests and stuff were
Ark of the covenant was in the back, two angels covered in gold
In freemasonry to become a master mason, you have to hold your secrets as people tell you to tell the truth
As the same issues Hiram had when directing the builders

Hiram finished the temple and the secrets that were in the back were many, holy grail, ark, descendants of Jesus, mystical secrets
But the masons limited the knowledge they gave to the people of Israel
Squaring and carving of stones was done privately
No hammering or tool was in the building (secrecy)


So the temple was obviously attacked, people knew there were valuables going to be there, like any temple
Nebuchadnezzar 2 of Babylon burned the building and carries away people and treasures

Crypts were built in Egypt under the pyramids to conceal and protect bodies and pharos, medieval stonemasons built crypts under the church
So if you building a balling building, your people have usually made crypts, super valuable, you build a crypt to hide the really good stuff
No one saw a temple being built, the few people that watch would have no idea
Built Crypts in byblos 10 centuries earlier

Can’t look today but when you could numerous underground passages and structures

But you know who did go under there when they controlled it? The Templars, we will get to it

The people of the temple
Phoenician’s had some split family rivalry, of king Hiram children
Elissa goes to north Africa w/ a bunch of supporters and wealth and stars building the city of Carthage
City grew rapidly, and spread all over Mediterranean, Spain morocco, Algeria, Sicily Malta, Portugal, France, England
Greeks when they went to Sicily in 742 BC said Phoenician’s already settled the islands
Carthage had huge walls, never breached, big walls

Solomon split Israel between sons, Babylonians came and took it in 609 BC
586 BC all out of Israel Hebrews in exile, Solomon temple completely destroyed
Persians 538 BC kick out the Babylonians Cyrus the great
Zerubbabel appealed and gave the Hebrews back Israel
Foundation of second temple was established
516 BC built again

Phoenician’s still chilling, just appeased both Babylonians and Persians giving gifts, just very smooth people, lots of freedom and trade
Their secrecy kept them alive, no one could infiltrate their knowledge
Overlords wouldn’t get wealth if they wiped them out

Then a new baddie comes into play, alexander the great, 20 yo king of Macedonia in 336 BC, people tried to revolt, he stomped that out
42k men, he started concerning Persia and turkey, wiping everyone and decides to hit up the Phoenician cities
Mistake, they stood their ground, tyre stood up, huge walls super thick
Eventually alexander was able to breach the walls, troops rushed in, city was put to the torch
But something weird happened, Sidon a Phoenician city that surrendered to Alex were serving in his military, Sidon’ was sailing away w/ the tyrians, 15k tyrians saved
Alex then goes to Jerusalem where he gets Solomon temple 2.0 and Egypt was next, then Iraq, Iran Pakistan, parts of India
Suddenly, Alex dies when he returned to Babylon
3 sons divide all the conquered lands between them
Leave Phoenician’s and their cities alone, keep paying taxes
Carthage became the HQ, 500k people to 1million


New baddie messing w/ people, Rome! Saw Sicily looking fresh and currently controlled by cartage, Punic war w/ cartage
Some Phoenician’s after forgetting their diplomacy skill strike back against Rome w/ a new guy Hannibal
Back and forth, fighting in Spain/ France
Hannibal crossed the alps w/ god damn elephants, second Punic war
Eventually he loses, cartage gives up its territories and Phoenicia loses many territories

Roman Empire begins
Rome says you need to move cartage 10 miles inland, they are seafaring people, Rome slaughters 146 BC, Phoenician’s scram, all around, some end up in Jerusalem helping fight another war
Roman appointed King Herod (453 years since last rebuild) wants to renovate the temple
Created huge 4 new walls around temple mount, made bigger court yards
(wailing wall)
In 70 AD roman had a Jewish people revolt and just burned down the temple again
But lots of underground tunnels/crypts those sneaky Phoenician’s built
Side note- secretly in 1982 Jewish people were digging tunnel under to examine the crypts, Palestinians found out, people got hurt




Christ on Temple Mount
More than just burning down Solomon temple 2.0 while romans controlled Jerusalem, Jesus was born, had to flee Egypt to avoid King Herod, he was killing all the first born at the time if you remember that biblical story
Grew up in galilee (northern part of Israel) and became a carpenter
Supposedly he also went to tyre to give a sermon to the Phoenician’s
Crucified 30AD, near temple mount in Jerusalem
You know the rest of the story
Christianity spread all thru the roman empire
Constantine gets power and says Christianity is the religion we will practice
Born in 272 Ad in Serbia
Son of roman military leader/diplomat
Constantine had a dream to put two letters Christ on shields and won a huge military battle, twice as large an army, won again, and constative became sole emperor of Rome, hence Constantinople
He let his mom a Christian go to the holy sites to try and find relics, she said she found part of the cross Jesus was on, the stone, and the spear

Eastern part of empire falls, western holds strong and that turns into the byzantine empire, Greece to Egypt and north Africa

Muhammad came along in Saudi Arabia (talked w/ crystals in a cave but that’s another story) promoted jihads, 634 AD two years after Muhammad death byzantine empire falls to the Muslims
638 Jerusalem falls entered Egypt, and north Africa and Islam becomes the religion there
So Jerusalem big changes, was Christian for hundreds d of years, Islam builds the dome of the rock, even went into Spain and Portugal, even France but stopped by pyrnee mountains
Charlemagne becomes king of France, reconquers some Europe and establishes power of the pope to a level not seen before
Gave priests power (they wrote the history) called him Charles the great
Saves pope calls him emperor of the roman empire in 800 AD, holy roman empire round 2
Since pope crowned Charlemagne set precedent that pope had to anoint the kings
You can see what issue that may cause, but let’s continue

And now we get the knights in shining armor, fighting Muslims in Europe trying to get back Christianity areas from the Muslims
1099 crusades get back Jerusalem and they are like this is so worth it


Mantle of White, Cross of Red
1119 massacre of Christians going to the holy land of Jerusalem, 700 pilgrims slaughtered
Some taken captive, some escaped, King Baldwin 2 sent out 10 nights led by Hugh De Payne’s, met in temple mount and took solemn obligation. They will protect the pilgrims who travel to Jerusalem and other holy sites
These sworn oaths formed the Knights Templar
Payne’s was French
From champagne region, yeah the pop bottles region

Turks are now stronger bothering Christians again and getting land in this area, it’s been a straight fight in this area for so long, wild

Crusades happened a little earlier and they all left Jerusalem because they said we did it
Hospitallers were also in Jerusalem w/ paynes would take care of sick people, hence hospitallers, Benedictine monks provided shelter, they got black robes w/ a white cross, no military role t that time
So Baldwin 2 happy Hugh de pays and friends helped protect he said as a reward, you can have a wing in temple mount
The men called themselves the knight Templar (poor fellow soldiers of Christ and the temple of Solomon)
They were like monks, but could fight w/ swords
They donned the white robes and the red cross
1120 hospitallers say they are bad ass and opened up their own sword wielding monks, friends but rivals
King Baldwin said you can just have it and left the new Solomon temple building
So they free reign, they want to secure their perimeter and searched all the underground passage ways of the building, and this is where the fun stuff comes in
Bloodline stuff? Holy grail? New books? Stone tablets, ark of the covenant, Kabbalah information?
Kabbalah was said to have come from Moses in 13th BC, some say as far back as Adam, kabbalah was only passed via families worried fall into wrong hands, was being taught at least in 70 AD last time temple fell

So we see kabbalah being taught, then underground and then returning as the knights get power (were accused of heresy and mystical stuff) (which they denied but if they thought it was from god/Moses they could say this w/ conscience clear
In 2007 electric cable being led and found more artifacts which show not that wild that no one dug under there until Templars


They found something, and at minimum they found the descendants of the Lebanese Phoenician’s still w/ their secrets

Mantle of Green Christians in Lebanon* I am here!!!!!*
As Muslim controlled Phoenician cities fell, more Christian descendants of them come back to the cities
Templars at height had 900 knights, 6300 support people 7/1
Templars w/ their Lebanese buddies always support brother, die w/ him if you must, if he needs you, you help no matter what
So your help people were brown robe w/ a red cross
Knights were the white w/ red and there was a third group of bro
Green robe, literate, highly skilled and biz manner, distinct appearance
Back then only clerics could read, but so could these guys
In beginning Templars couldn’t have clerics so had to use outside resources for their biz, then they realized they needed a better system
Templar cross, green robe and white gloves, required short hair all around
Knights needed some infrastructure castles and such and whadda know, these green robes Christian Lebanese were awesome masons as well like their ancestors, they also could speak many languages which was rare at the time, due to their ancestor’s biz

Secret markings and such these Lebanese Templars could have helped navigate the crypts and stuff their ancestors built, the Templars w/e they found moved because the holy land was still holding on by a thread
1126 king Baldwin asked the pope to bless the Templars, because they need supplies, and no knight is going to beg!
In 1975 before gulf war, Beirut was financial capital of middle east. It’s in these people’s blood, or the area
Templars then went around, or payens did and all the kings giving them gold and silver and estates and land
Pope then made them exempt from laws and rulers of every country, only allegiance to the pope
Their green robed chaplains now became official priests
Eliminated all outsiders from their affairs



Templars, The Lionheart and Saladin
Monarchs (French/English) said forget fighting each other, lets beat back the Muslims, payens dies 1136
Ireland to the Mediterranean, an irish king king henry 2nd, killed saint Thomas Beckett, said to the pope will give your Templars more land lol
Templar church still stands in Ireland
Created traveler checks, you could put in any preceptors all the way to Jerusalem, receive encrypted notes in return, for a fee, also lend money to kings and noblemen, to fight their wars, managed estates, and could deposit valuables at their strongholds
The knights couldn’t read or write, even their leaders, but more skill then to read and write, to encrypt manage books all that stuff, priests were forbidden to engage in moneylending, the clerics who were priests were under no such rule
Played w/ words “chaplain” gave them cover and no one really asked

King of England (Richard Plantagenet) 1189
Prepared for third crusade, seat sail w/ French ally king Philip, this is bad ass story
His fiancé got shipwrecked and treasure got taken by king of Cyprus
Richard came in hot and won his woman back
He won a bunch of cities and left them to knights Templar, a true bad ass, I would sing god bless our king to that guy
Lots of sea port cities, inland was Muslims so had to become masters of the sea
Developed a huge navy, did you know who helped? Their Lebanese brothers who were master bootmakers
To this day Lebanese people teach their children Phoenician boat making
1244 Muslim forces it would not regain to Christian control until 1917
Muslims came to take back these sea cities. Another bad ass story Templars kept losing and let the women and children out. They organized a surrender if they could keep the stuff and the people safe. 300 Muslim soldiers watched the leaving of the Templar and women, but the men were disgusting and started raping the women
Templars shut the gates of their walls closed. Sent the women and children away and fought them to the death. From “tower of the master” they fought and fought, beating back the Muslims, heaps of the slain outside. Eventually walls breached and they set the tower on fire. Burning the Templars alive. Last Christian stronghold in Palestine was gone



River of Gold and Friday the 13th Jacques de Molay became Grand Master
The last grandmaster was Jacques de molay, he didn’t know it yet
Born in same area of France as de payens
Sent to holy land in 1270s, same spot where the lion heart Richard landed on the island, and had a new stronghold there, wanted to retake what was lost
Relics were very important to the church, fingers of saints all that stuff, severed hood
One of most prized possessions was said to be skull and crossed leg bones of the virgin and martyr saint Euphemia
Which we will touch one in a second

Templars that lived in holy land picked up the culture there obviously, customs, dress, kabbalah probably, eastern mystic practices
De molay wanted the pope to start another crusade to retake the holy land
Hospitaller and Templars both struggled, cities were protected from one or other
Templars watched Lebanon and Israel, hospitallers did Syria
Hospitaller leader said it was worthless to crusade again

King Philip the 3rd (Philip the fair) (24 year younger then molay)
Got bunch of debt failed war in Spain, lavish lifestyle, Philip was starting new war w/ England
Started taxing the shit out of people, pope Boniface 8 ordered no levy could be made w/o clearance of the pope, no one higher than the pope
Philip had him kidnapped and the shit kicked out of him. Beating so bad died a month later in 1303 (October)

Next pope was benedict 11th, died after 8 months under suspicious situation
Philip arranged to have French archbishop as pope, this was clement, he didn’t want to die so he just let Philip do w/e
Moved seat of Rome to France, clement was moley direct superior, wanted to combine hospitallers/Templars
Philip more in debt, needed to take more loans by Templars
Stole property of Italian bankers/Jews
Philip reduced the weight of coins, ruined value and overnight French currency was only a third what it was before
Riots, king take refuse in Templar, protected him
Philip thinks damn they have to have tons of money in their vaults, they manage all this money, kings could come visit their money as they wanted, so Philip thinks this is a solid lick
Templars are smart, they always moved the money from vaults to safe houses, moving the money constantly, invisible network society w/in a society
In previous years, kings would come in and steal the jewels in money under diff reasons, so obviously the Templars learned from this

Same time Philip devlauing coin, pope sends letter to leaders of hospitallers and Templars
Hospitaller denied he was busy, but molay so happy they might be able to continue crusade went to meet him, biggest mistake he has ever made

Philp was getting confessions after torture to set up molay death warrant, and on oct. 13th, 1307 Templars who could be found in France were arrested
Grand inquisitor of church tortured the captures Templars
Looked to the pope for help, he gave none, 36 of the men died declaring their innocence, shown forged letters from molay to confess
Revoked confessions after torture, but king got what he needed. clement agreed to the order of all arrested, but only a few Templars still remained, the rest disappeared.





Vanished into Thin Air
4000 bros before arrest, 500 caught, 232 in France why did they stay behind
Diff level of meetings even in the Templars, society w/in a society
Only green robed knew the finances going
Chapter meeting had an armed guard w/ a sword drawn, secrets kept their lives safe
Pope signed papal bull and other countries had 3 months before he signed that, so obviously the Templar networks informed their people
Even on Cyprus, which was Templar stronghold, all the treasure gone, only one green robed cleric remained on the island
Portugal loved the Templars, fought back the moors, refused to arrest them, the Templar lands were said they were loaned by the king and the church couldn’t take them back, new brotherhood created in Portugal (order of the Christ) and got the stuff back


Some Templars went into piracy, they had a huge naval fleet
Eastern ports or north Africa, non-Christian ports where pope had no power (barbary coast)
Hence the jolly roger flag, the skull and leg bones which leads to the skull and bones, you see how these are all connected (St. Euphemia)
Focused on French ships as well



Underground Railroad Lodges
Many Templars went to Scotland and England, went underground, eventually once the pope said you have to arrest, England begrudgingly arrested a few
Each knight had 3 houses, had to rescue brother, could never leave on battle. Fly to the aid of his brother no matter the cost, fellow knight seated behind him was a symbol of the Templars, all bros had to be given aid
They would do the thing gangsters do, change titles of ownership so no one knew who owned properties
This probably helped them stay hidden
People gave confessions and then felt bad would retract, that pissed off Philip even more, he killed them anyway, 113 Templars burned at the stake
Not molay he needed as pectale, and instead of confession, he said was innocent, burned to death. Small fires of charcoal

Templars realized no more war, had to go back to their trades (building) and appear regular members of society


The St. Clair Barons Roslyn
Real people who walked hand and hand w/ Templars for 500 years. The first temple grand master rode his horse into Scotland in 12th century, and in the 17th century, the first freemasonic grand mason was a Roslyn
Patriarch of St. Clair’s rode w/ William the conqueror and armies in 1066
But back to the first, really good looking queen asked him to be her cup bearer
Became baron of Roslyn (William), has son, and that son fights in the first crusades, but possible he chilled w/ the Templars or the soon to be
1128 payens came to Scotland seeking knights for his new Templars
He was residing 4 miles from the home of the Rosalyn
Which is close neighbors at this time, speculation the contact they had
For the next 184 years the Templars and the children of the St. Clair’s were these neighbors
1153 first Rosslyn chapel castle (still there today)

More kids 1214
Now this is interesting back then if you were noble, your first son if he was solid, would get everything, money houses all that. The second kid was sent away to be a priest or a cleric and to not have any kids, to not dilute the line, but the Templars were like military recruiters of the time, like hey kid you want to join this team? Travel all that

Now Clair’s had bunch of kids, most went into becoming monks or bishops, and being so close to a Templar fort, who knows
And in 1290 they are still favored family and war breaks out, squabbling who gets the throne
Robert the Bruce kicked in the door
King Edward of England also wanted to get the Scottish throne
But St. Clair’s backed Robert the Bruce
St. Clair’s so kind, brought home an enemy who got left behind fed him and stuff, the guy said you need to beef up security

So they build new castle little down the road, it still stands today
Even had a drawbridge, walls, bad ass for the time

As we know 1307 Templars outlawed, the Templar house down the road was abandoned, but Rosslyn had a god damn fort
Lucky for Templars, Scotland had been excommunicated by the pope, Robert the Bruce slays his competitor who met him for dinner and is fighting some battles against England
Keep driving him back further and further, the far larger and superior English army is destroying Robert the Bruce
One theory, a group of monks came at the last minutes and beat back the unified English forces, the English forces literally ran away when they saw these almost crazy outnumbered men slay their people
Bruce had them rebrand into freemasonry and the rest is history, is one theory

The author of this book doesn’t agree w/ this theory but he doesn’t really know

1329 Robert dies
1331 more St. Clair’s building the castle more and more
Also possibility st Clair built some ships was trading w/ Greenland and Iceland, which was making trips to America for a while
982 Leif Erickson sailed to America via Iceland, got ears of corn, hence why there is corn sculpting’s in Rosslyn chapel
1400s the chapel is totally built and he has 4 alters, wants to have 4 people praying all day everyday which is wild for his family, lot of money needed

In 1441 he found the best masons he could find and brought them, old home demolished except the small chapel that still stands
Now there are some wild theories w/ this chapel, when you have time look it up, it is AMAZING, the symbolism in it is so deep. Some people say pagan orgies, some say Templar symbolism, freemasonic symbolism for sure, maybe a little of all of it
Of course, there is some stuff you can’t see, some hidden crypts
Holy grail? Bloodline stuff? Ark?
Family always buried in knight and armor under the chapel, devotion, people said the building would shine w/ fire when a st Clair died
Similar rituals the Templars were accused of, were witnessed in the fields outside the chapel
3 pillars associated w/ freemasonry (entered apprentice, fellow craft and master)
Story behind the one pillar, apprentice and master mason, master went to Rome, apprentice did the pillar better then master, he smacked him w/ a hammer and killed him, a figure in the chapel has a head w/ a mark on his forehead
Lots of freemasonic symbolism

Norway had to give the islands of Iceland that St. Clair’s had to king as a payment for his daughter, and as a compensation, William St. Clair the builder of the beautiful stuff got another castle

1500s more St. Clair’s more positions of power and nobility, lots of stuff, read the book if you really want to know about them, I don’t think too important
1598 a St. Clair is elected to be the patron and judge for stonemasons in all their business matters,
Stonemasons sometimes called St. Clair charters
So interwoven w/ the stonemasons that in 1736 when they opened a grand lodge, sir William St. Clair became the first grandmaster



1381 there was a revolt and all hospitaller buildings burned, Templar buildings safe- Churchill claimed it was the act of this group called the great society
Lots of smart people started meeting in secret against the church doctrine, w/ the goal of separating the power of church and state
Gresham college was created by a guy who could trace his roots to 1300 when his father obscured his identity before ssn
Freemasonry came out into the open in 1717 which is interesting number, I’m sure just coincidence, but 17 is a number that is big today, a society w/in a society
I am skipping so much history but this episode is long enough. So we clearly have ties between the stonemason and freemason and Templars society, no one can tell you the exact answer though, the guy who wrote this is 32-degree mason, Scottish rite is because they refused to go into the UK freemasonry society
French has ties to this group as well
Hiram abiff as the builder but he has no last name in the bible
In masonic tradition Hiram was hit on the head and killed
Biffer means to strike out eliminate in French

Masons just repeated the word until it became abiff
Mason lodges have always been guarded by an officer at the door who only allows mason to pass, lodge door closed during secret meetings
Templars same practice w/ the drawn sword
Masonic officer at the door wears a jewel depicts a drawn sword

Masons call him the Tyler (which nick Hinton just did a thread on this)
If freemasons had once been stonemasons he was named after the tiler who set the tiles
In French tailleur means the one who cuts

Masons enter the lodge and is called the due guard, medieval French
Knight protective gesture was gest du garde

Presenting the white lambskin apron to each brother as he completes third degree ritual becomes master mason
No stonemason wears expensive skirt w/ a rough job, who wore a white lambskin aprons?
Templars wore one around their penises to vow their chastity, would never take it off ever, they identified brothers that way

White gloves freemasonry has worn goes back to the green clerics also wearing white gloves
Square and compass
Covert Templars could not carry outward to show they were Templars to their brothers when traveling
Innocent things that mean something to those in the know
Obviously because masons also use geometry and such and its a symbol well recognized, freemasons pray on the bible w/ the square and compass

Seal of Solomon, six pointed star
Two triangles made of whit and one black hence the black and white floor, couldn’t wear that seal though, so square and compass, say I am mason and go on their way

Eye of the pyramid, symbol, the two pillars jachin and boaz of Solomon temple and winding staircase.
Staircase is the knowledge of each step, science is the first to the deeper knowledge, which is kind of what we see here today w/ science as the new religion, again green robed clerics



Cooke Manuscript
Written in 1450 copied from even older document
Talks about Noah’ descendant Adam in the seventh generation had two sons jabal and jubal
Jubal discovered geometry and masonry, made houses, he was Cain’s master mason governor of the works built the city of Enoch

Basically has a bunch of metaphors of how to live a well-structured life in stonemason terms, but it’s all metaphors,
Freemason’s believe they stem from stonemasons of ancient times, it wasn’t just the medieval period
So when Templars rebranded, chose masons, freemasonry clearly became in the 1300s and to the 1400s when Cooke manuscript was written, they were hiding under stonemasons but met separately
When stonemasons started losing the work, freemasons paid for the lodges to continue, he respected them as freemasonry was written via stonemason logic and wording

Paul revere was a mason and he was riding to warn his brother John Hancock to escape capture who was a fellow mason, Washington also got help from Germany and French masons Baron von steuben


So that was a long one, take a minute to digest all that work i just did 

But really, so what we do is we have tied the freemasonic culture all the way back to biblical times w/ the green cloak clerics, the Phoenicians and much more. But we see that there are ties deep to the Templars a society w/in a society. We saw that freemasons or Templar like group helped overthrow governments, wanted science as the new religion and they didn’t exactly worship god

I bet the Templar clerics had secret knowledge whether kabbalah whether Gnosticism and they use metaphors to hide in plain sight. My grandfather was a mason, he is dead and I wish I could ask him more, but he was a god fearing Russian orthodox. If you listen to my luciferin episode you find that they are all satanic rituals. Which makes sense. A group that loves knowledge and the truth, who better to worship then the light bringer? Lucifer?

I learned so much about ancient history and the Phoenician’s thru this book, hope you did too.

If you have any corrections to make or additional points to discuss or add then I’d be happy to hear them.


----------



## luddite (Apr 4, 2021)

With such a huge and complicated history, and other society's like the Sabbatian Frankists, it seems that they could all be different shades of the same grey. 

It would not be surprising in the least if there was some psychopathic link between them all.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Apr 4, 2021)

Perhaps this *Forum Search* would be of interest and assistance.


----------



## luddite (Apr 4, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> Perhaps this *Forum Search* would be of interest and assistance.



Thanks Will, I found in that search some interesting bit's of information. There is an old thread on the Hanseatic League that I arrived at after several clicks. The Hanseatic League - who were they really? 

This is another case of a guild/society/money hoarding group that could easily be Templars/Freemasons rebranded.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Apr 5, 2021)

conspiracyorJAC said:


> The author is supposedly a 33 degree mason who entered the York rite, received the degree of knight templar, he was also elected as a member of the royal historical society, so the details are from his perspective and may not be true however I validated most points as *accepted by the mainstream*.



There you have the crux of the matter. Freemasonry has its own internal historical research group who's role it is to fabricate their origins and provide fictitious/manipulated validation for the society which is, of course, accepted by the mainstream because they are all masonic brethren. As they will never tire of telling you, Freemasonry isn't a secret society, it's a society with secrets - the biggest one being who they were as opposed to who they became and are now.


----------



## conspiracyorJAC (Apr 5, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> conspiracyorJAC said:
> 
> 
> > The author is supposedly a 33 degree mason who entered the York rite, received the degree of knight templar, he was also elected as a member of the royal historical society, so the details are from his perspective and may not be true however I validated most points as *accepted by the mainstream*.
> ...



Very true! My friend who is a better researcher then  me, always talks about that point. They have their own history that they tell and re-tell that differs somewhat from actual history. The author of this book surprisingly, didn't trace their roots all the way back to the mystery schools. He traced it back to the Phoenicians and the templars. 

Do you have any good resources that tells the story of the masons back to their ties to the mystery schools? I struggle reading Manly Hall, he writes really odd lol.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Apr 7, 2021)

conspiracyorJAC said:


> Do you have any good resources that tells the story of the masons back to their ties to the mystery schools?



No, sorry I gave up reading masonic historical fantasy. The 'Mystery Schools' are just another example of modern freemasonry trying to attach a respectable pedigree to themselves. It's a mainstream term for schools that were never 'mysterious', they were just places where subjects were taught that are classified as mysteries these days - like living in harmony with nature, contacting your higher self, being nice to one another and so on.

Just looking at the words is a massive clue: Freemason; free = noble, joyful, acting of one's own will. Mason - stoneworker, builder in stone, one who dresses, lays, or carves stone.  "The Fraternity/Society of Free and Accepted Masons", doesn't that sound like a stoneworker's guild? Masonry - stonework, a construction of dressed or fitted stones. Masonic -1767, "of or pertaining to the fraternity of freemasons;" 1810, "of or pertaining to stone masons;"

The word 'masonic' has assumed for itself an aura of mystery and importance that it doesn't deserve - just like Modern Freemasonry. Back in the 1970's they were trying a different angle on for size. The claimed they were descended from bands of wandering minstrels and actors or 'mummers' who used to perform 'Mystery Plays', but nobody was buying that either.

No doubt the designers and constructors of ancient stone buildings were highly skilled and possessed a knowledge of what is now called 'sacred' geometry, the golden section, cymatics and Earth energy grids alongside their stone working skills. But, of course, this had to be wiped out and this is why Freemasonry was hijacked and thoroughly infiltrated. The reams of  pseudo-biblical text that has to be learned by heart for recital at each 'masonic' ritual is all Judeo-Christian based, much to their current day embarrassment when they claim that no specific religion is required. However, this shows the source and force behind the hijacking, which is the same as that which was behind the Templars.

Can you imagine these ancient masons cavorting around on a giant chessboard with one trouser-leg rolled up, blindfolded, a noose around their neck and a dagger to the heart? How many of today's so-called 'Master Masons' could even carve a pot to piss in, never mind a rose window, a vaulted dome or a Gothic cathedral?

The Poor Fellow-Soldiers of Christ and of the Temple of Solomon, also known as the Order of Solomon's Temple, the Knights Templar, weren't poor at all and could only be fellow-soldiers of Christ if Christ himself was a soldier. *Templarism *was the prototype form of *Communism*. They were also a Judeo-Christian creation who were later accused of Islamic influence and occult practices, which became the excuse for their destruction when they became too powerful. The thing is though Judaism, Christianity, Islam and occult practices are the very weapons used by the forces that overthrew the Old World. The Templars were also a part of the destruction of the Old World, just as the Modern Freemasons are part of the destruction of today's world.

There are clues in the struggle between the *Antient *(sic) and the *Modern *systems of Freemasonry. The York Grand Lodge (UK) was the last bastion of the Antients, apart from a renegade 'pirate' lodge in Lewes, East Sussex, UK. There is also evidence of Templars in York Minster.

Are you a Freemason?


----------



## Klartart (Apr 7, 2021)

333 Masonic lodge exists in Ireland so I don't think 33 is the highest level.
Sorry I had to post something so I could post a new thread. My father name is Mason Wight Clerk so by birthright that would mean these guys are just Imposters. I don't believe 33 is the highest ranking but 333. Just speculating.


----------



## luddite (Apr 7, 2021)

Klartart said:


> My father name is Mason Wight Clerk so by birthright that would mean these guys are just Imposters.


How do you come to that conclusion from your father's name?


----------



## Klartart (Apr 7, 2021)

luddite said:


> Klartart said:
> 
> 
> > My father name is Mason Wight Clerk so by birthright that would mean these guys are just Imposters.
> ...


It's just have a theory of which I have many strange ones.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Apr 8, 2021)

Klartart said:


> luddite said:
> 
> 
> > Klartart said:
> ...



So it follows then that he was a clerk from the Isle of Wight.


----------



## Klartart (Apr 8, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> Klartart said:
> 
> 
> > luddite said:
> ...


Exactly


----------



## luddite (Apr 8, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> I gave up reading masonic historical fantasy.


I lump the Jesuits, Benedictine and Saints into this category and I feel relieved to hear someone else think like this.


----------

